# ELPH 180 doesn't take sharp photos



## cool09 (Sep 22, 2017)

And they're kind of grainy. I was expecting more. And ISO can't be adjusted.


----------



## tecboy (Sep 22, 2017)

Did you use flash?


----------



## cool09 (Sep 22, 2017)

No. What good compact camera can I get w/o spending an arm and a leg?


----------



## tecboy (Sep 22, 2017)

A flash helps with low lighting or indoor scene.


----------



## waday (Sep 22, 2017)

cool09 said:


> No. What good compact camera can I get w/o spending an arm and a leg?


What's your budget?


----------



## davidharmier60 (Oct 18, 2017)

My older Nikon Coolpix P60 is a pretty nice camera. Bigger (thicker) than that Canon. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## rag_timer (Apr 24, 2021)

Just to let you know - I also bought an ELPH 180. I tried everything, but could never get a sharp image.
I just put it back in its case and set it aside. I have given up on these little compact cameras and went back to my big old "clunky" Canon Rebel T1i.


----------

